# new to the detailing world



## Andrewoc1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the detailing world. I eventually want to do it as my day job at the moment its just a hobby I'm wondering if any one could send me in the right direction of distributors in the kerry or munster are of ireland. And are there any classes done in ireland thanks in advance :buffer:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

We can deliver to you next day check us out at

www.orchard-autocare.com

or call me on 07784258006

regards
Rollo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome on board


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome along


----------

